# Kinilaw/Filipino Ceviche with Coconut Milk



## powerplantop (Jul 27, 2014)

1/3 coconut milk
1/2 teaspoon fresh grated ginger
3 Thai chiles (or to taste) 
Thinly sliced Purple onion

Mix coconut milk, ginger, chiles and onion and sit aside while preparing the fish.
3/4 pound sushi grade fish (I used tuna)

1/2 cup cane vinegar
1.5 Tablespoon lime juice

Cut up fish into large pieces. Cover with vinegar and lime juice and mix. Let sit for 5 minutes. Pour off the vinegar. Add the coconut milk, mix and serve.







Kinilaw Filipino Ceviche with Coconut Milk Recipe - YouTube


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks PPO!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm going to serve this on a bed of fine shred cabbage.


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 27, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks PPO!



You are Welcome! 



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm going to serve this on a bed of fine shred cabbage.



That should make for a nice presentation.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 27, 2014)

That looks amazing.  I'm going to follow PF's idea with the cabbage.  

Did you make it as a stand-alone?  If not, what did you serve with it?


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 28, 2014)

Kathleen said:


> That looks amazing.  I'm going to follow PF's idea with the cabbage.
> 
> Did you make it as a stand-alone?  If not, what did you serve with it?



I made it as a stand-alone to go with beer....


----------

